# Sykes - 8/24



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Went out to Sykes tonight. Very interesting night indeed. Actually had plenty of screaming runs on live pinfish but never hooked up with any of them. Smaller reds would be my guess. Threw out a fresh ground mullet head on my heaviest setup & within about five minutes I was hooked up with something ridiculous. I'll post the link to the fight videos in this post so you guys can check it out. Anyways, long story short I fought this beast for 17 minutes & when I had it next to the bridge (about 12-15 feet underwater still) I felt the sickening slack in the line. Reeled in to find out that my 5/0 Eagle Claw circle hook had BROKE! That's some sh** right there if you ask me. Probably won't be buying those again. In my eyes either my 50 lb. mono leader on my Carolina rig or the 75 lb. swivels on my rig should have failed before the hook did.. Anyways, after a brief session of belting out a number of choice words, I baited up again & sat down. 20 minutes later or so I believe I landed Jaws. I kid you not this shark was absolutely massive (see picture). Left an hour or so after dark without landing anything exciting. 

Here's the links to the videos (part 1 & 2 of the fight - too long to post in one video) Title is what it is because Caleb (dude filming) is a dick & keeps telling me I lost the biggest gag of my life, but I'm almost 100% positive it was just a big ray. Only reason there's a chance it could be something else is because within the first two minutes of the fight it surfaced twice, which I've never seen a ray do....

Part I: 



Part II:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

You know what's really cool about this? You can watch both vids at the same time. Nice shark sandwich!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> You know what's really cool about this? You can watch both vids at the same time. Nice shark sandwich!


Haha, thanks man.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Man, that must of been a huuuuuuuuuuge hardhead to fight like that! And I feel you brother, I am done with those lazersharps, had one of them break on me when I was fighting a decent shark!


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

i had a lazer sharp break on me as well bottom fishing. they are garbage!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like a big Bull shark to me. They will surface and shake their heads. A ray big enough to fight like that will usually stick the bottom until you make him move. I've had big bulls break plenty of hooks. Remember a circle hook set right will catch a big shark even on mono leader.....regardless of what it was, fun fight and cool video!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just to make you feel better....definitely not a gag grouper. Goliath maybe....lol


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I would lead more towards a big drum red or black, they got some good crushers for hooks. Also have hooked a couple of under 50 tarpons that were gut hooked and never jumped. I think a gag would have never left the structure.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

flukedaddy said:


> I would lead more towards a big drum red or black, they got some good crushers for hooks. Also have hooked a couple of under 50 tarpons that were gut hooked and never jumped. I think a gag would have never left the structure.


For the fight it gave on that setup (6' Ande jigging rod w/ an Okuma Raw 80 filled w/ 60 lb. braid) with the drag set at over 20 pounds for the entirety of the 17 minute fight there's no way it was a redfish or a black drum, unless it was the Florida record. Haha. But I guess the gut hooked tarpon idea you mentioned could be a possibility? I'm just hoping it was a stingray so that I don't feel bad about losing my biggest fish.  Haha.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jun 26, 2013)

Same happened to me. Hook broke on a nice red one morning when I was wading. Went home and tossed any gear from Eagle Claw. VMC and Mustad are the way to go


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Probably a shark with the way it was trying a forced run away from you until you were tiring it out then it made another attempt in the same manner. Definitely not a Redfish because it would have zigzagged side to side then toward you in an attempt to cut you off on a pillon. I've had the Lazer Sharp hooks break as well. Still have some in my tackle bag but won't buy any more of them :no:
I'll be out there late Thursday night seeing if anything is happening


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay I think I was wrong and that wasn't a shark. At about 5:30 this morning I hooked up with a Jack that had a massive head and ran exactly the same way. I mean it was identical to that run you did video of. Got skunked the whole night until that point. Did leave with some trout and ground mullet so it wasn't a total loss. Mainly went out that way to get some bait. Been trying to stock up on some shrimp for the winter season coming. Just about ready to give up on Sikes and hit my old faithful honey hole soon for some slot reds. Starting to get hungry :yes:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Okay I think I was wrong and that wasn't a shark. At about 5:30 this morning I hooked up with a Jack that had a massive head and ran exactly the same way. I mean it was identical to that run you did video of. Got skunked the whole night until that point. Did leave with some trout and ground mullet so it wasn't a total loss. Mainly went out that way to get some bait. Been trying to stock up on some shrimp for the winter season coming. Just about ready to give up on Sikes and hit my old faithful honey hole soon for some slot reds. Starting to get hungry :yes:


Dang! Was really hoping it was just a ray but after reading what you just said & since it surfaced twice at the beginning I bet you're right about it being a jack Smarty! Wish I could have landed that sucker. :/ oh well. There will be more chances I guess. Anyways, let's hear where that slot red honeyhole of yours is. :thumbup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Could have been a large ray, caught a 160lb+ one last night that came up to the surface a few times.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Wrong thread


----------

